# Cruise Control



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I realized this weekend you can't set the cruise control to 100mph


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I realized this weekend you can't set the cruise control to 100mph  *


LOL... that is too funny.. I don't think I'd want to set the cruise that high anyway. I never would've tried that.. but thanks for the tip Coco


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

How low can it be set?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I realized this weekend you can't set the cruise control to 100mph  *


I'm surprised it goes that high...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cruise Control*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'm surprised it goes that high... *


Ruben.. read his post again... it doesn't..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sucks man! lol..I made it to San Antone in 2 hours, usually takes 3. A girl in an Accord was following me all the way...averaged 90-100 mph. Crazy, but I was in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Cruise Control*



scottlny said:


> *Ruben.. read his post again... it doesn't..  *


Duh.... how high does it go? My q45 would set at 92 mph and no higher.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't try to see how high the Altima would go, but I have plenty of time to test that out....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cruise Control*



scottlny said:


> *LOL... that is too funny.. I don't think I'd want to set the cruise that high anyway. I never would've tried that.. but thanks for the tip Coco  *


I had mine set at 75mph. I never though about it before, I just thought it could be set at any speed.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think the low end cut off is somewhere around 25mph.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Now I have something else to find out...well I know for sure, I can't set it above 130


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Now I have something else to find out...well I know for sure, I can't set it above 130 *


Hahaha ..You had white knuckles at that speed, I surprised you took your eyes off the road!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Cruise Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *I had mine set at 75mph. I never though about it before, I just thought it could be set at any speed. *


That's what I thought...I was disappointed when I found I had to push my lead foot on the gas the whole trip.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cruise Control*



Coco said:


> *That's what I thought...I was disappointed when I found I had to push my lead foot on the gas the whole trip. *


Cruise control is dangerous at night also. I found you can become mesmorized by the lights or something and the next thing you know you are up someone`s snoot.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Define snoot.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Define snoot. *


Sorry Pal, probably talk from the fifties.Up their snoot. Rear end ,ass, up their pipes, that sort of thing.

While you are here, do you have a problem keeping your rocker panels clean? You know white car, lowered(real nice BTW).


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*RE: Cruise*

Cruise control can be set from 30-90 mph and then adjusted with the accel coast buttons to 28-94.

outside of that range you can't use it

CC is my best friend since i got this car.......i would not be able to afford driving it without cc.

No tickets yet, knock on wood/skull.

Sean


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: RE: Cruise*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *Cruise control can be set from 30-90 mph and then adjusted with the accel coast buttons to 28-94.
> 
> outside of that range you can't use it
> 
> ...


Same here....no tickets yet. Radar detector is my friend  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: RE: Cruise*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *Cruise control can be set from 30-90 mph and then adjusted with the accel coast buttons to 28-94.
> 
> outside of that range you can't use it
> 
> ...


OK, useful info, I never really thought about it too much. I don`t use it at night, unless the traffic is light. Thanx Sean


----------

